# Nikon Owners: New Nikon "Spot On" Ballistic Software



## El Gato Loco

Nikon has launched an online ballistics program that appears to be pretty handy. You can choose your load, velocity, distance, etc and it will tell you the zero for the different aiming points on your scope (Nikon scopes only).

Check it out online: http://www.nikonhunting.com/spoton

Here are 2 videos on how to use it:

http://www.nikonhunting.com/spoton/tutorial/vid1/video1.htm

http://www.nikonhunting.com/spoton/tutorial/vid2/video2.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## ebbs

This is huge! What a time saver!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Anyone else get a chance to check this out? I thought it was pretty cool.....


----------



## bar-d

No gottee Nikons. Have to rely on Texas Holdover.


----------



## youngdon

I don't at this time have any of the nikons with the aiming points. At this time !!


----------



## JTKillough

Very nice, it will serve me well. Thanks for the link man. This will probably cut my range time in half....Ah, maybe not. But it sure will cut down the ranging.


----------



## Antlerz22

Principle is the same if you select a nikon scope thats like yours, say a 3x9 40 mm leupold for example (dont knowif it exists). But it will give you a reference on your vertical crosshair of where to be in the ballpark---cant hurt!


----------

